# Purebred Pigeon Magazine



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Just curious if anyone subscribes,and if it's worth it?


----------



## sunson (Nov 13, 2009)

I had the impression that the Purebred Pigeon magazine was quite superficial. In the july/august issue dedicated to the American Domestic Show Flight , there is no serious comment on the many nice pictures of these birds nor a critical article on the state of the breed nor on the dangers of the now choosen breeding and selection strategy/directions... and even not a revue article on this typical american breed. The most interesting article is that of Faris Al-Timimi on Iraqi pigeons, and that article is only half-published!!!!!. Disappointing.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

As far as the iraqi birds,is there pics showing the birds??


----------



## sunson (Nov 13, 2009)

*Purebred Pigeon*

pictures of Iraqi pigeons?
Yes


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Are there any pigeon magazines that are worth subscribing to, I know the American Pigeon Journal was discontinued several years ago.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I believe the only informative reading is the newsletters from the clubs.


----------



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

I think the PURE BRED PIGEON is a great magazine yes there are some editions that have little info maybe for me but might answer your question It is the only pigeon magazine published in the U.S.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I have not subscribed to the Purebred Pigeon Magazine, but here is a link to their site: http://www.purebredpigeon.com/


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I subscribe to Purebred Pigeon Magazine and like it, especially the articles about pigeon fanciers in other countries.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It looked pretty fancy when I saw the ads forever ago. I used to get the Pigeon Debut, which was a pretty good magazine. But like most of the others, it was discontinued a few years ago.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

i ahve may but in iraq they are rare breeds some even lost do 2 war and the old goverments


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well I bought a subscription on 12-15-09,and still haven't received a thing yet.I called the guy about 10 days ago and asked him what was the hold up since it's been over 6 weeks.He claimed that it was the postmaster blah blah blah, and that i'll be getting my issue around 4-5 days.I gave him the benefit of doubt and waited and still no issue .

I am going to wait till monday,if i don't receive anything i am going to dispute the charges with my bank ,as this guy doesn't seem to be professional.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I got a subcription for a christmas gift and recieved an issue quickly. 

I figured the Jan./Feb. issue would be out the middle of Feb. so not too concerned yet.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Blizzard*

*Well I have got every issue from day one. This purebred pigeon and the Racing Pigeon are the only two pigeon magazines in the USA. I belive that both are top of the line,I do get both. The PUREBRED is printed and mail from back east by the printer and the JAN/FEB issue would be in the mailed around the first week of Feb., but with heavy snow storms ,I believe that there will be some delay.* GEORGE


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

sunson said:


> I had the impression that the Purebred Pigeon magazine was quite superficial. In the july/august issue dedicated to the American Domestic Show Flight , there is no serious comment on the many nice pictures of these birds nor a critical article on the state of the breed nor on the dangers of the now choosen breeding and selection strategy/directions... and even not a revue article on this typical american breed. The most interesting article is that of Faris Al-Timimi on Iraqi pigeons, and that article is only half-published!!!!!. Disappointing.


Now a pigeon journal and Pigeon debut magazine A breeder of the breed type Your case being flights. Would gather information. From several breeders And those being different articles written by those people And submit them fror printing in the magazine And breeders would put there adds in to help host the special and there loft. NOW if this was done in this manner Then the breeder either did not get much support from fello breeders Ect. A good special takes effert from all brreders of the select breed for the special.. Pigeon mag, are not getting the support of the past As the hobby is dwindling And costs are much higher. So over head is a facter. Support the mag and it can improve and last.


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*The purebred pigeon magazine is by far the best pigeon magazine around. The pictures, articles and the coverage of areas are by far second to none. you will not be disappointed.*


----------

